# Top Bar Hive in Snow



## Barry Tolson (May 26, 2004)

This is my Michael Bush style top bar hive. It was in the 30's here today...and this hive was the most active. I'm not such a good photographer, so I'm not sure if we can see the bee's in the pic...but there were quite a few out flying from this hive today! Amazing that the girls were out when it's in the 30's! Sunny and nice, though!
Just finished 2 more TBH's. I really enjoy them.
http://i1107.photobucket.com/albums/h398/twind59/beesFeb511.jpg


----------



## sqkcrk (Dec 10, 2005)

You call that snow? I was expecting something like Michael Palmer's pix. 

Nice looking TBH though.


----------



## Barry Tolson (May 26, 2004)

If you could see about 100' behind me, you would see the big pile of 3" thick ice chunks from the recent bad weather! I would have gladly taken more snow! I am beat after breaking up and prying up all that ice.


----------



## bigevilgrape (Aug 21, 2008)

IMG_8151 by bigevilgrape, on Flickr

That is a TBH in the snow


----------



## sqkcrk (Dec 10, 2005)

Just poking at ya Barry. Yer right, I didn't look at the back ground. Still a nice lookin' TBH.


----------



## Barry Tolson (May 26, 2004)

Not a problem. Just wanted to share my excitement about seeing the girls flying on a sunny winters day! Nice to see after the sub-zero weather and the ice storms we've had. 
Looks like bigevilgrape got quite the snowfall!


----------



## bigevilgrape (Aug 21, 2008)

But I don't have bees flying. I'm envious of your lack of snow, and actual bees :-D


----------



## sqkcrk (Dec 10, 2005)

Barry Tolson said:


> Not a problem. Just wanted to share my excitement about seeing the girls flying on a sunny winters day! Nice to see after the sub-zero weather and the ice storms we've had.
> Looks like bigevilgrape got quite the snowfall!


Amen and amen.


----------



## Bush_84 (Jan 9, 2011)

I don't have bees for my TBH yet, but I can tell you that the snow would be up to the middle of my thigh. I am 6'5".


----------

